# Routes To Spain for my Denia Meet members



## C7KEN

Attached a route to Spain via Bourdeaux and another via Millau and the Viaduct. These routes are almost completely toll free and include co-ords suitable for Tom tom which I guess is the most popular SatNav. However I now use a Pioneer Avic unit and have not updated TT in the last two years so road numbers may have changed but the co-ords will be the same. Also I have not been back to the UK for two years so I would welcome any help to fine tune these routes. ie good and safe aires on the routes, any advise of a better option while still following the basic routes. For sure using these co-ords everyone will arrive at the denia aire as I had saved them as itineries in TT on the many trips we used to make to north France. So please help if you can see a better option. I will then modify the routes before posting them on the Denia Meet post. I will soon also a list through the cente ie via Toulouse and down through Ski country
mucho gracious


----------



## Zepp

Thankyou Ken not long to go now before the meet.    


Paul


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Hi Ken found the last couple of coordinates were in the sea on route 1. Am in the process of putting them onto an Autoroute file, so if anyone else uses this and wants a copy let me know in a PM. I will also bring the "trial version" down with me if anyone wants to load it on their machines to see how it looks and perhaps have a couple of workshops one morning to exchange info on it. 
We will be travelling for family reasons via Germany and then back into France down near the Swiss border and the Bessacon, Baume le Dames, Orange route crossing paths at Milau. It does give a chance to fill up in Luxenbourg.


----------



## jonron

Hi Can anyone help please,?
Ive tried to download the file for the route to DENIA but all I get is done with error on page then a disconnect to the net, Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## sooty10

Thanks Ken not too long now. We are looking forward to our few weeks away and having a get together.


Sooty


----------



## Rapide561

*Spain*

Hi

For those of you using route 1, via Millau, I travelled a similar route in October but found Beziers to be a bottle neck. On the return therefore we paid a small toll and used the A9.

Southbound, this would be, Millau, A75, merge onto the A9 towards Perpignan for just one junction. Leave the A9 at J36, the D64 and join the toll free N9 - renumbered as the D609. The couple of euro for the toll was well worth it.

Equally, all roads around Perpignan were jammed, so the toll motorway for a couple of junctions are possibly more favourable.

Southbound, from the N9, join the A9 at jn 41 (Rivesaltes) and stay on the motorway through to junction 1 of the Spanish Autopista, La Jonquera.

Of course, on the day it might be quieter than we experienced, but when I go to Spain again in a few weeks, I am paying tolls on the two small sections of motorway.

Russell


----------



## Zepp

jonron said:


> Hi Can anyone help please,?
> Ive tried to download the file for the route to DENIA but all I get is done with error on page then a disconnect to the net, Am I doing something wrong?


Hi

I had the same problem update or download the latest adobe reader

Paul


----------



## Zepp

*Re: Spain*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> For those of you using route 1, via Millau, I travelled a similar route in October but found Beziers to be a bottle neck. On the return therefore we paid a small toll and used the A9.
> 
> Southbound, this would be, Millau, A75, merge onto the A9 towards Perpignan for just one junction. Leave the A9 at J36, the D64 and join the toll free N9 - renumbered as the D609. The couple of euro for the toll was well worth it.
> 
> Equally, all roads around Perpignan were jammed, so the toll motorway for a couple of junctions are possibly more favourable.
> 
> Southbound, from the N9, join the A9 at jn 41 (Rivesaltes) and stay on the motorway through to junction 1 of the Spanish Autopista, La Jonquera.
> 
> Of course, on the day it might be quieter than we experienced, but when I go to Spain again in a few weeks, I am paying tolls on the two small sections of motorway.
> 
> Russell


Thank you Russell its good to know this

Paul


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Finished the Autoroute file and did a second one with Russells suggestion. PM me if you want a copy.


----------



## Spacerunner

Sod's Law...I got a Garmin.

Will have to work it out manually. Feel a headache coming on just thinking about it. :?


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Spacerunner
Would a GPX file load into your Garmin, Autoroute will export a .GPX file which I understand will load into other GPS devices. Can send you that if it helps


----------



## Spacerunner

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Spacerunner
> Would a GPX file load into your Garmin, Autoroute will export a .GPX file which I understand will load into other GPS devices. Can send you that if it helps


Thanks very much. I'm almost sure a GPX file is supported.

I'll PM my email address.


----------



## Zepp

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Finished the Autoroute file and did a second one with Russells suggestion. PM me if you want a copy.


I would like a copy please and thank you for passing it on.

PM sent

Paul & Lynne


----------



## C7KEN

I will re check the last two co-ords on route 1. may i suggest that you just journey from co-ord to co-ord using any sat nav and telling it to avoid tolls apart from good suggestions like Russels. By the way I have gone round Beziers so many times its like i'm on auto pilot now. Normally of course I have not travelled with the final destination being Denia as I live in Rojales. So from Beziers I would use the A7 and A31 etc to come south.


----------



## JohnWebb

As I use Autoroute I got Travellor to send me his files. I do my plannng on Autoroute and then transfer the next day ot so into my Pioneer in the Motorvan. I note that Ken advocates stopping at the Buffola at Chartres. Is this for an overnight stop to make up for the lack of aires and sites in the area? It would be very helpful if that werepossible.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Hi John 
I seem to have both an Aires and Municipal campsite logged for Chartres. I note that Buffalo Grill is on a zone industrial which can often mean lots of car parks. Got you the phone number for Buffalo if you want to ask them Tel : 02.37.30.16.99

Traveller


----------



## Rapide561

*Spain*

Hi

For those of you going on route one, here is my post from October about the journey. I am going again, the similar route in a few weeks all being well but with slight tweeks. You may find this link useful as there is also reference to fuel stops and distances.

Russell

Russells toll free route via Millau


----------



## JohnWebb

Re Bufalo at Chartres I had the bright idea of sending a message via their website, see what happens. The problem with the site and aire is that they are the same place and shut when we go out. We have stayed there in the past and got ourselves thoroughl lost getting back on our scooter from the centre.


----------



## C7KEN

There are two Buffalo steak places at Chartres. The one I refer to is the one only a very short distance from where the 154 joins the ring road round chartres. they are on a industrial estate and there is a hotel next to it. Fairly roomy car park so when son and me went north racing we would usually try to get to the buffalo around 1-2 pm then eat there, have a beer then have a kipwith the van parked in the car park of the eatery. when we woke up we would then start driving again. We never stayed overnight but I think it would be safe enough. The Macdonalds is just down the road near the comfort inn if you want to use their WiFi.


----------



## C7KEN

There are two Buffalo steak places at Chartres. The one I refer to is the one only a very short distance from where the 154 joins the ring road round chartres. they are on a industrial estate and there is a hotel next to it. Fairly roomy car park so when son and me went north racing we would usually try to get to the buffalo around 1-2 pm then eat there, have a beer then have a kipwith the van parked in the car park of the eatery. when we woke up we would then start driving again. We never stayed overnight but I think it would be safe enough. The Macdonalds is just down the road near the comfort inn if you want to use their WiFi.


----------



## C7KEN

I have just checked route 1 again on TomTom and magnified the view to get as accurate as possible. The last two co-ords are not in the sea on my TT but are on the A7 and N332 however I have slightly changed the description and the co-ords which may be easier. This is a very easy route down here, the easiest one we ever used and certainly the quickest other than using toll roads. Last time someone said my co-ords were in the sea (for a wild camp site) he was using google maps and there is a difference.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Sorry Ken 
the three I found in the sea were
A7 (Not AP7) Almenara	39.74266	0.23603
AP7/E1	39.64824	0.30067
A7 (not AP7)	39.36701	0.44851
The rest of the coordinates were spot on I presumed the Northing was correct and went due west to the road.


----------



## Zepp

Won't be online much as we leave in the morning for Europe looking forward to meeting everyone at the meet .

We will try and check this thread whenever we get online for any updates.


Regards Paul & Lynne


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Just realised what happened. We crossed the Greenwich line and went into negative numbers, or west as tomtom likes it.


----------



## C7KEN

Ok here is the 3rd Route to Denia as promised. This one includes aires and a nice camp site all which we have been to. I also attach a photo of the aire just a few miles off the N20 but which is very nice as you will see. It also has electric and no one I know has ever seen the man come to collect any payment for it. I have stayed at the Soullac aire many times and its safe and convenient with gas station and banks in the village. The Buffalo steak house is on the edge of a industrial park with hotel next door and lots of parking. We always found this very convenient and safe. We never asked them to park but no one was bothered it seemed. Macdonalds down the road for web access if needed or use the Comfort Inn link and pay 5e to access Orange France


----------



## Chascass

*Rout to Denia*

Hi Ken
Is the Aire in the picture the Soullac Aire ? I just want to make sure because I will be taking this route.
Not long now, have you ordered the sun yet. 

Regards Charlie


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Charlie
The aire in the photo is in a small village off the n20. keep coming south and you will pass thro Soullac so you can call in to both aires if you like. The soullac aire is 100 metres off the main street, both off course have a borne for water/waste. regarding sunshine . Its now 9.20 am here in Torrevieja and its 14deg C or 20 deg C in the sun. Yes we do have sun!!!!!  

Co-ords for the aire in photo N46 76882 E 1.4536


----------



## Chascass

We have blue sky and sun not a cloud to be seen, trouble is it's -3.  
thanks for the gps

Charlie


----------



## IrishMike

When Travelling on the A75 through France I would recommend the Site de Madelene above the town of Massiac. There is only a place to park but the views are spectacular and it is very quiet although above the motorway. There is the aire in the town for services if needed.
I did add it to the campsite map.

Mike


----------

